# My "Moments" piano album is finished!



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
I finally finished my "Moments" piano album. It contains 13 pieces and took me about 2 years to write, fine tune and record. You can find it here on my website:

http://www.andrevanharen.com/forpiano.htm

Hope you like how it turned out!

Best wishes,
André


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

André, I listened to the first three pieces, and I really like them! Charming little pieces!
Congratulations on finishing this project, I know how satisfactory it is to finally be able to say something is finished.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

*I finished my piano album titled "Moments".*

Hi all!
I am very happy to say that finally after about 2, maybe 3 years of writing, fine tuning and rerecording the music, I finished my piano album titled "Moments".

"Moments" includes 13 movements, titled:
1. After work, in the night - 2. Cat's play - 3. On a summer day - 4. At work - 5. Who's there? - 6. Goodnight - 7. For Beatrice - 8. The lost child - 9. For Mateo - 10. For Isabella - 11. A
winter tale - 12. The snow is melting! -
13. In silence.

I played all the pieces and did the editing so it's exactly the way I want it to be, nice when you can have everything in your own hand. The layout of the sheet music is done in Sibelius 6 and the recordings in Logic 8, and I am very happy with the results!

Please, have a look at my website where you can see and more important, hear the 13 pieces that are part of "Moments". And if possible, it would be great if you could leave a comment there, maybe still there is something that could be improved after all.

http://www.andrevanharen.com/forpiano.htm

thanks and best wishes!
André vanHaren
Sweden


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

http://www.talkclassical.com/8168-my-moments-piano-album.html - you already informed us about it. You come here just to advertise your wan stuff and now you even doube threads. This is spa... spa... spar... spart... SPAM.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Thanks! Sorry for the double "advertisement" but I am very happy to have finally finished them and I can move on!

Or you can just call it happiness!


----------



## Josef Anton Bruckner (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice music Andreas. I like "After Work, Late at Night."

I wish I could write music well.

And Aramis, come on now...don't be so sensitive about somebody who is excited and therefore posts something twice. Its not a big deal.


----------

